
Go 1.10 Release Notes (DRAFT) - mfrw
https://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.10
======
lunixbochs
\- Don't start new threads from locked threads or threads that Go did not
create.

\- LockOSThread/UnlockOSThread now nest.

\- LockOSThread + return kills the thread

This is good news for systems programming, as it should allow stuff like
ptrace and unshare to behave correctly now! Some context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14472209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14472209)

------
krylon
> the compilers have been updated to allow the index expression x[1.0 << s]

Honest question: Why would somebody ever want to write such an index
expression? Is there an actual use case for this, or is it just a hypothetical
corner case?

------
frou_dh
Time marches on for the heroic gophers working on `dep`, and its collision
course with the official toolchain.

[https://github.com/golang/dep/wiki/Roadmap](https://github.com/golang/dep/wiki/Roadmap)

~~~
mfrw
miles to go, before it merges....

------
LVB
_The go get command now supports Fossil source code repositories._

Fossil fell short for me in a few too many ways, but I really liked parts of
it. I’m happy to see first-class support for it.

------
jjoergensen
Really cool: c-shared works on windows/amd64

This will make it easier to create a dll and slowly migrate old codebases

